# Big Topwater Trout



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Went last Friday and caught the early bite first thing in the morning. Caught a few nice trout and then hung one that was 27.5". Caught her on a Bone SheDog.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Other pics


----------

